# Official power2max support thread



## power2max (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi folks,

nice to meet you all. My name is Nicolas from power2max. 

Not sure if this is done on the roadbikereview forums, but I wanted to say hi and to open the official power2max support thread to help with any questions, issues, etc. Feel free to ask away! 

All the best,

Nicolas


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

You're good- thanks for joining.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Greetings,
Welcome aboard. What's the shipping method from Canada to the US? I don't really want to get hammered with a "broker fee" from a carrier.


----------



## power2max (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!

@mikerp: we use Canada Post exactly for that reason .

Cheers
Nicolas


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

power2max said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @mikerp: we use Canada Post exactly for that reason .
> 
> ...


Great, glad you planned for that one


----------



## power1369 (Mar 17, 2003)

Just wanted to say that I have followed Nicolas' thread on another website and he is extremely responsive and helpful with Power2Max customers and questions. Great addition to this site.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Which bearings is the Campy Type S going to have?


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

What's the main advantage of the p2max vs the stages and the garment vector I'm ready to pull the trigger in a power meter but I'm undecided between this 3 choices 

Thanks


----------



## power2max (Mar 2, 2014)

@mikerp: the Campagnolo version comes with CULT ceramic bearings 

@Sisniega: It's difficult for me to comment on things like reliability and day to day functioning of other products, that wouldn't be fair. Hence I'll focus on what our product does:
- Our power meters measure all power produced, not that of one leg and multiply it by 2. 
- Our power meters are designed to be extremely easy to use - you install them and you're done. They automatically conduct zero-offset calibration, are temperature compensated and you can change chain rings without affecting calibration. Of course you can change the battery at home and don't need to send it in.
- The crank spider is a very well protected and reliable way to measure power, since there are no moving parts and crash damage is very unlikely. this helps the power meter stay precise and reliable for a very long time.
- Our pricing is very attractive - the FSA Gossamer model is only $899 with cranks. Plus you have a very large range of choices to fit your bike.

I hope this helps!
Best
Nicolas


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the speedy response.


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Nicholas , i currently have a Rotor 3d+ 130 53/39 w/ q rings , its your system compatible with my crank or i need to but a new one ?


and what is the estimated Delivery time to South Texas?


thanks



power2max said:


> @mikerp: the Campagnolo version comes with CULT ceramic bearings
> 
> @Sisniega: It's difficult for me to comment on things like reliability and day to day functioning of other products, that wouldn't be fair. Hence I'll focus on what our product does:
> - Our power meters measure all power produced, not that of one leg and multiply it by 2.
> ...


----------



## power2max (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Sisnega,

yup, our system is compatible. You have the choice between the Classic ($879 for the power meter) or the Type S ($1079). You'll also need the lock ring tool, which we also offer. The rest is a simple install and off you go.

Best
Nicolas


----------



## karcky (Aug 2, 2012)

*Bcd size*

Hi Nicolas,
are your classic power meter fit all BCD sizes or are there different sizes?
thanks,
jackie


----------



## power2max (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Jackie,

the Classic power meter comes in 110 (for compact and mid-compact) and 130 BCD (for Classic chain rings). You'll need to choose before buying which one fits your needs.

Cheers
Nicolas


----------



## bohansen76 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi. I'm new here.

I have a question regarding the battery change. I have a power2max for road bike, and just recently changed the battery. I bought four Renata CR2450N for replacement. Now here is the thing.... It only took the powermeter about 2 min's to discharge the battery completly. I tried all 4 batteries and with the same result. As if the powermeter is draining the power from the battery real fast. It's the same brand and kind battery as the one that was in there in the first place. And when the new battery is in. It's working perfectly as far as I can tell. When my Garmin looses the connection it's unable to re-establish the connection.

Has anybody seen this before? If yes, what is the fix for it? Should I order batteries from Power2max directly perhaps? Four batteries with the same "fault" (if is was a production error- is unlikly).

Can anybody help? I'm going to Wales Ironman in a few weeks and can not wait for the unit to be fixed. It probably takes a few weeks to get fixed.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Did you put the battery in the correctly, I've only looked at it once but from memory my impression was that the battery can be installed backwards ( on the S model).


----------



## bohansen76 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes I did. It's not "natural" to put it in backwards. The holding-clamp for the battery prevents the battery from been put in wrong. Besides the LED is flashing green. And then after some minutes the battery is dead. Two other guys from my club has the same problem with their power2max. They where bought in 2014.


----------



## power2max (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi bohansen,

Nicolas from power2max here. Sorry it took me a while to respond.

First question: is it a Type S or a Classic that we are talking about?

The power meter powers down after about 2 minutes if it's not moved and goes to sleep mode to save battery. Your Garmin would not connect then. If you move the cranks again a green LED should flash once (visible from the outside on the Type S, hidden by the battery cover on the Classic) and the Garmin should be able to connect again.

Could this be the reason?

Best
Nicolas


----------



## bohansen76 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Nicolas

Thanks for replying. Well it's a classic as far as I can tell. The invoice says something about a "classic". The LED is hidden so I guess it's a classic. Yes. It powers down. But it dos not turn back on. The battery is discharged. Some times it makes a single red flash and then dies completely. I tried four new batteries and they all do the same. Total discharge after a few minutes. If I but in one of the batteries the green LED flashes but dies right after. It also flashed in regular with the green LED. I think that it's the powermeter that is broken. Or a wrong firmware in the device. I don't know. We are three people in total that experience the the exact same problem. How long does it take for Power2Max to fix the meter? A week? It must be send to Germany.

In short the battery seems to get discharged in a few minutes. Also when the device is on and goes to sleep it dos not come back on. If the battery is dead or because if something else I can't tell. The three others that i mentioned has the same problem. Might not be related -but it's wired that we all have the same problem.


----------



## power2max (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Bohansen,

from what I understand you are in Europe. Can you please get in touch with European support? They will help you fix any problem quickly.

Best
Nicolas


----------



## bohansen76 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am. Thanks. This was the thread that I could find where I could ask questions. I hoped that there was nothing wrong with the unit. But Power2Max from Germany has now responded. They need the unit. Thank you for you help.

Regards
Bo


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

bohansen76 said:


> The battery is discharged. Some times it makes a single red flash and then dies completely. I tried four new batteries and they all do the same. Total discharge after a few minutes.


For informational purposes, when you write "total discharge" you've checked this with a voltage meter? IE checked voltage of the new battery before installing then checked it when you removed it.


----------



## bohansen76 (Aug 20, 2014)

No. Actually I had four band new batteries. And tried each one of them. They all lost power within minutes. I tried to use "old-new" batteries that had been discharged previously. They did not make the device power up with green LED. They all made a red LED or nothing at all. So I guess they have to power left. I did not check the new battery for voltage. No.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

A few thoughts, "new" doesn't mean much unless you check the voltage, I've run into plenty of batteries new in the package that have low voltages. If the power meter was running fine (ran over a course of time and slowly used up the battery) and you put in a new battery(ies) and it didn't work (especially if some of your friends did the same (using batteries from the same source) I'd be looking at the batteries. I'd definitely break out volt meter and check things out. I woke up this AM and noticed that part of my LAN was down, was it the power brick or the piece of the equipment? Turned out to be the brick after I checked it with a meter.


----------



## bohansen76 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seriously ? I tried four brand new batteries. That are the odds that they all are faulty. But yes. You are right. It might be battery related. I just figured that the odds are low that this would be the case. They are all from the same source. Rentana CR2450N i believe. The same kind that was in there form the production. I just checked the fabrication date on the four new ones. They are produced the same date. SO you might be right 

Thanks for you input.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

bohansen76 said:


> Seriously ? I tried four brand new batteries. That are the odds that they all are faulty. But yes. You are right. It might be battery related. I just figured that the odds are low that this would be the case. They are all from the same source. Rentana CR2450N i believe. The same kind that was in there form the production. I just checked the fabrication date on the four new ones. They are produced the same date. SO you might be right
> 
> Thanks for you input.


Yes I'm serious, if they are all purchased at the same time, chances are they are on a card and all from the same lot, they would have been stored in the same place seen the same environments (heat cold etc). On the other hand if you bought 4 batteries from different sources, with different lot #'s I'd be more inclined to think it was not the batteries.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Just got my Type S today, That was one of the easiest installations I have ever done, all done in about 15 minutes including cleaning off all the chainrings. It pays to have all the right tools in my home toolbox. I just put this on a Cannondale Hollowgram SL Compact. Since my bike is Manganese White/Jet Black/Ultra Blue, I ordered the blue color ring. Just curious what blue P2M was trying to match, it is much lighter than any other blue I have seen in aftermarket accessories. Ended up ordering the Black color ring now waiting for it to get here. Can't wait to get out on the road, maybe this weekend. Had a Powertap a few years ago and was waiting to see what this years Interbike/Eurobike would bring. P2M still looks like the best bet compared to high priced SRM & Pioneer, crank arm based Stages, 4iiii & others (not available yet), pedal based Vector and Polar units (wrong pedal types for me).

Looking forward to some good numbers and good service from Power2Max.

Bud


----------



## wobblyian07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi, can you tell me how you change the battery on the classic P2max, do you just unscrew the 3 x screws on the tear drop casing and replace it that way.

thanks
Ian


----------



## power2max (Mar 2, 2014)

wobblyian07 said:


> Hi, can you tell me how you change the battery on the classic P2max, do you just unscrew the 3 x screws on the tear drop casing and replace it that way.
> 
> thanks
> Ian


Hi there,

that's right. You can see pictures of how to do it in our Classic manual, which you can download here: Downloads | power2max North America

The battery install is explained on pages 30 and after. Please make sure to use a RENATA battery (others don't fit the battery holder and won't work) and not to overtighten the screws - 0.12NM maximum torque (tighten with 2 fingers until you feel the resistance increase slightly, don't crank them down).

Best
Nicolas


----------



## wobblyian07 (Jan 26, 2015)

power2max said:


> Hi there,
> 
> that's right. You can see pictures of how to do it in our Classic manual, which you can download here: Downloads | power2max North America
> 
> ...



perfect many thanks 

best regards
Ian


----------



## Bangkok501 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi there,
I have a Rotor 3D+ with Power2Max and have just changed the battery for the first time. I used the Renata CR2450N and just inserted into the space the old one vacated. Easy. However now I am getting no activity form the PM. Nothing on my Garmin. I tried another battery and the same. Has anyone had similar problems? Is there a technique to inserting batteries that I am missing? 

Any help would be appreciated. I am starting the Haute Route on Sunday and have no working power meter as it stands today.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Bangkok501 said:


> Hi there,
> I have a Rotor 3D+ with Power2Max and have just changed the battery for the first time. I used the Renata CR2450N and just inserted into the space the old one vacated. Easy. However now I am getting no activity form the PM. Nothing on my Garmin. I tried another battery and the same. Has anyone had similar problems? Is there a technique to inserting batteries that I am missing?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I am starting the Haute Route on Sunday and have no working power meter as it stands today.


Did you ensure that you inserted the battery with the polarity the correct way? One can seemingly put the batteries in backwards.


----------



## quikcolin (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Nicolas,

I wanted to confirm before ordering. I have a 2014 Cannondale Synapse Carbon frame that has a BB30a BB. This is a little larger than the standard BB30 bottom brackets from what I understand. I'm running an FSA Grossamer compact crank. 

My question: "do you have a product that fits my bike?" Also, your site makes mention that the original chain rings should be replaced with Praxis chain rings - as OEM chain rings don't work well? Can you explain? My chain rings have about 1500km - lots of life left in them, would hate to have to ditch them 

Thanks in advance,
Colin


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Nicolas, I've been using 3 Quarq PM's for a few years now. Very happy with. However I switched to compact QXL rings and are not compatible without being hacked up to fit. So I'm considering other PM options. I've narrowed it down to either the new Rotor InPower meter or P2M. I've already called and spoke to the folks at Rotor with good info. I went to your website to find a phone number to call no no avail so I sent an inquiry email a week ago. No response from a real person. I sent another two days ago in the a.m. No call or email. I sent an email again about an hour or so ago with a bit of an attitude tone and finally got a response. The responder said there is no office phone, can I help you. I found the no contact phone a bit worrisome. The pendulum has swayed toward Rotor.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

rickturbo said:


> Hi Nicolas, I've been using 3 Quarq PM's for a few years now. Very happy with. However I switched to compact QXL rings and are not compatible without being hacked up to fit. So I'm considering other PM options. I've narrowed it down to either the new Rotor InPower meter or P2M. I've already called and spoke to the folks at Rotor with good info. I went to your website to find a phone number to call no no avail so I sent an inquiry email a week ago. No response from a real person. I sent another two days ago in the a.m. No call or email. I sent an email again about an hour or so ago with a bit of an attitude tone and finally got a response. The responder said there is no office phone, can I help you. I found the no contact phone a bit worrisome. The pendulum has swayed toward Rotor.


Given the sporadic posting dates on this thread, what is the point. Both Rotor USA and P2Max USA are very small outfits (Rotor is a bit larger), both completely shut down when there are any type of shows going on. I'd drop the main office an email on a tech question.


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

mikerp said:


> Given the sporadic posting dates on this thread, what is the point. Both Rotor USA and P2Max USA are very small outfits (Rotor is a bit larger), both completely shut down when there are any type of shows going on. I'd drop the main office an email on a tech question.


Oh, first email was the week of Jan 24th 2016, another on Feb 1st 2016. No real person response to either. Last one sent yesterday morning which finally prompted a response and dialogue. If out at a show, it would be good business practice if an email response included this info along with a response date. I guess I'm too old school where I prefer to talk to a live person. 
Thank goodness for this blog where you addressed most of the questions I had. 
Thx Nicolas


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe your first mail ended up in some spam folder?
I sent a question on 2016-01-25 and got an answer within 2 hours.


----------



## jorisdw (Jan 14, 2014)

Question:

i have a full ultegra 6800 and want to install a p2m PM. My mate is selling his sram force 22 p2m gpx version. To install it i need to replace my bb and it will fit. Will this work well in my setup? Will i encounter shifting problems with my front dereailler?

thank!


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

Have an option of buying a classic P2M 110bcd. Currently is running a 50/34 combo, but I would be using it for my daughter who has to run junior gearing and is therefore running a 44-34 combo instead. My question, if anyone knows, is, will the 44 ring accommodate the triangular battery compartment without it interfering with the front derailleur? I'm hoping the battery compartment sits out far enough from the bb to not graze or rub as it rotates, but wanted to see if anyone else has done this. Not sure how the MTN bike folks are running classics even with 120 bcd or 104 bcd (unless they are running single rings up front). Thoughts? Experience?


----------

